

Can Urban Design Alleviate the Need for Cops? - bdelasa
http://www.planetizen.com/node/43248

======
samdk
This just links to a stub. The full article is here:
[http://www.examiner.com/x-36206-LA-County-Social-Policy-
Exam...](http://www.examiner.com/x-36206-LA-County-Social-Policy-
Examiner~y2010m2d24-Public-safety-means-more-than-just-cops)

